# MCAT 2012 Some Questions (UHS)



## maan786 (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are some questions too which were asked in entry test 2012.
*physics-I*
1. if x=mc^2 then find the dimensions of x?
2. stokes law equation?
3. speed of efflux = 9.8ms^-1. find the height?
4. mgh1=mgh2=0, v1=1ms^-1, v2=3ms^-1, density=1000kgm^-3. find p1-p2?
5. if l= doubled what will be the frequency and time period of simple pendulum?
6. as a person moves away from source which equation of dopplers effect will be used?
7. which wave shows property of polarization?
8. how the conc. of sugar solution can be found out. Ans: polarized light
9. in convex lens if an object is placed in focal length. the image will be large and clear:
a. Away from F
b. less than 25cm
c. more than 25cm
d. infinity
10. do you think that population inversion is possible in optical fibre?
11. equation of first law of thermodynamics?
12. efficiency of heat engine?
*

Chemistry-I

1. if 4 moles of hydrogen react with 2 moles of oxygen. how many moles of water will be produced?
*2. In metallic solids which bond is present?
3. x-rays are produced when rapidly moving electrons collide with heavy metal anode in the discharge tube. heavy metal means having? 
a. higher atomic no.
b. higher atomic mass etc
4. with the increase of value of principal quantum number , the size of s- orbital
a. icreases
b. decreases etc
5. angle between sp2 hybridized and unhybridized p- orbital is.
6. in habers process N2 is taken from.
7. what are buffer solutions? Ans: which resist a change in there pH
8. formula of molality?
9. effect on freezing point with the increase in the amount of solute?
10. In silver oxide battery cathode= ? and anode= ?
11. In some reactions, a product formed acts as a catalyst. this phenomenon is called?


*Biology- I*

1. different tissues having related fuctions assemble together to form?
2. populations of different specie living in the same habitat form?
3. carbon with nitrogen in amino acid linkages to form?
4. carbohydrates are composed of? Ans: C, H, O
5. which one is unsaturated?
a. acetic acid
b. butyric acid
c. oleic acid
d. palmitic acid
6. R group is______ in glycine?
7. rRNA is produced in?
8.the detachable co-factor is known as?
9. pepsin is secreted in an inactive form known as?
10. pH of sucrase? (Nust)
11. cell membrane is chemically composed of? Ans: 60-80% proteins and 20-40% lipids
12. the major cell infected by HIV is?
13. fungi contain their cell wall?
14. names of reproductive parts of flower
15. cassia fistula is the biological name of?
16. in cyclic phosporylation there is no production and release of?
17.the end product of glycolysis is?
18. in cellular respiration fumarate iss converted into?
19. chrolophyll contains which element? Ans: Mg
20. cytochromes contain which element? Ans: Fe
21. biological name of Venus fly trap?
22. In stomach zymogen cells secrete what? Ans: Pepsiogen
23. inactive pepsinogen is activated by?
24. vitamin k productive bacteria in large intestine are 
a: symbiotic
b: commensilism etc
24. when air is expired the residual volume of air which is not expired is?
25. plasma constitute about ____% of blood volume
26. red blood cells of older people donot contain what?
27. the components of immune system include? Ans: lymphocytes b and t
28.snake bite is treated by?
a. active immunity
b. passive immunity etc


*Biology- II*

1. haemostasis involves? Ans: receptors, nervous sys, effectors
2. urea requires ____ml of water for its 1g of nitogrn removal
3. glomerulus circulates blood through capsule which arrives through?
4. the animals shed their exoskeleton periodically. the process is 
5. cocyx is formed by the fusion of ______ posterior vertebrae
6. when muscle is required to contract, _____ binds with the troponin molecule
7. _____ promotes fuit ripening
8. the process conducting impulses away from cell body? Ans: axon
9. medulla controls
10. how many pairs of nerves arrise from brain
11. posterior lobe of pitutary gland produces which harmones
12.in pancreas ______ cells are associated with insulin production
13. feedback mechanism of thyroid route??
14. _____ differentiate into mature sperms?
15. uterus opens into vagina through cervix
16.syphilis is caused by ?
17. the process in which RNA is produced from DNA is called
18. genetic code is a combination of how many nucleotides
19. in downs' syndrome _____ pair of chromosome fails to segregate
20.in klinefelter's syndrome individuals have ______ Ans: 47 chromosomes (44 autosomes + XXY)
21. in turner's syndrome have one missing _____ chromosome
22. rrTT RRTT. ratio of homogametic and heterogametic?
23.codominance occurs when? Ans: both alleles express
24. the blood group system is encoded by a single poly,orphic gene I located on chromosome___.Ans: 9
25. when a single gene affects two or more traits, the phenomenon is called___
26. all vertebrate embryos at one stage have? Ans: gill pouches
27.how much of the total energy from the sun is trapped by the producers in an ecosystem?

*physics-II*

1. Cmed= AEoEr/d. If A is doubled, d is halved then?
2. energy stored in capacior is give by (formula)
3. in CRO the voltage that is applied across the x plates is usually provided by a circuit which is called 
4.the ratio of tensile stress to tensile strain is called___
5. the amount of energy stored in wire when stress is applied on it is given by
6. when electron jumps from L to K shell to fill hole the photon of energy is given by
7. which one is used for the treatment of human thyroid gland? Ans: iodine-131


maximum questions of physics were asked with figures.



chemistry-II questions will be uploaded soon


----------



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey i have a question.physics mcqs are from book lines or are conceptual?


----------



## maan786 (Mar 23, 2012)

Most of them are conceptual.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

maan786 said:


> Here are some questions too which were asked in entry test 2012.
> *physics-I*
> 1. if x=mc^2 then find the dimensions of x?
> 2. stokes law equation?
> ...


 thank you sooooo much bro for sharing valuable questions but i have some reservation about some questions that according to me are not a part of 2012 mcat

- - - Updated - - -


----------

